
IndianLawyerBot - gauthamzz
https://gauthamzz.github.io/2016/11/23/IndianLawyerBot/
======
ronzensci
This is excellent! This could be extremely useful for RTI laws in India too.
I'm part of the RTI Technical Advisory Committee at Municipal Corporation of
Greater Mumbai. [http://www.satyamevjayate.in/Kings-Every-
Day/EPISODE-4Articl...](http://www.satyamevjayate.in/Kings-Every-
Day/EPISODE-4Article.aspx?uid=E4-sAud-A4)

A former Central Information Commissioner (equivalent to Supreme Court judge
is part of the team)

If you are interested, we can explore taking this forward. You can email at
rsutaria@gmail.com

~~~
gauthamzz
Yeah sure :)

